# Anyone own a Bike Friday?



## jennywren (4 Jan 2013)

Although I love my bike Friday for the ride, it is frustrating to fold. Any advice?


----------



## seadragonpisces (8 Jan 2013)

jennywren said:


> Although I love my bike Friday for the ride, it is frustrating to fold. Any advice?


 
Such as?

1) Am I doing it correctly :-) or,
2) Did you get fed up and change bikes?


----------



## jennywren (8 Jan 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> Such as?
> 
> 1) Am I doing it correctly :-) or,
> 2) Did you get fed up and change bikes?


 
You're not making sense Seadragon......I own two bikes, a Brompton and a Bike Friday.
So in trying to interpret your questions.......
I use them for different purposes and I love them both for different reasons. I know I'm folding and unfolding the BF correctly but it is not user friendly to do so, or to transport it. Great to ride though......


----------



## MacB (8 Jan 2013)

which Bike Friday model?


----------



## jennywren (8 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> which Bike Friday model?


 
Pocket Llama


----------



## MacB (8 Jan 2013)

jennywren said:


> Pocket Llama


 
ah sorry can't help, though when I was going through my BF selection process the fold and ease of transportation folded were top of my priorities. So I went with the Tikit but my needs were multimode commute or local shopping trips. The larger wheeled models looked very attractive for riding but the folded setup always struck me as best suited to the boot of a car.


----------



## jennywren (8 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> ah sorry can't help, though when I was going through my BF selection process the fold and ease of transportation folded were top of my priorities. So I went with the Tikit but my needs were multimode commute or local shopping trips. The larger wheeled models looked very attractive for riding but the folded setup always struck me as best suited to the boot of a car.


 
Are you pleased with your Tikit? I seriously consideredit, butnI thought therange of gears was a bit limited. I have also heard that some were recalled for faults in the fold mechanism.
Would you choose it to ride for pleasure over another non-folding bike?


----------



## MacB (9 Jan 2013)

jennywren said:


> Are you pleased with your Tikit? I seriously consideredit, butnI thought therange of gears was a bit limited. I have also heard that some were recalled for faults in the fold mechanism.
> Would you choose it to ride for pleasure over another non-folding bike?


 
So far it does what it says on the tin, it was fairly easy for me to narrow it down to a choice of two, Tikit or Brompton. I tested several Bromptons and came to the conclusion that a Tikit couldn't be a worse ride, I was right, it is well ahead on rideability....not that the Brompton was unrideable.

On quality control I was 'lucky' in that my Tikit hadn't shipped when the recall notice was issued so mine arrived with the upgraded stem/latch part. My pros and cons were:-

the Tikit rides better
the Tikit is a very fast and easy fold/unfold indeed
the Tikit retains your contact points through the fold, no resetting seatposts or bars etc
the Tikit takes standard bike parts, I have a SS and a 9 speed hub gear rear wheel
the Tikit maintains the ring/cog relationship through the fold and has adjustable rear dropouts so no need for a chain tensioner or derailleur for Fixed, SS or hub gear use, plus it takes standard 135mm rear hubs and can take a disc brake, though I've stuck with the v-brakes for now.
the Tikit can be upgraded to take riders that exceed the Brompton weight limit 
the Tikit is better suited to larger/taller riders, I don't feel cramped like I did with a Brompton
the Tikit can take front panniers on the standard rear rack and accepts my Ortlieb Backrollers on the front rack
If I'm commuting with a single pannier(the norm) then it can stay in place during the fold and after

Cons
the Brompton is a smaller and neater fold and plenty of local support
the Tikit ends up fabulously expensive for what it is...the import costs were eye watering you could buy a new Brompton for them alone
Tikit local support doesn't really exist...but we're only talking the frame and forks here all other bits are standard....I opted for the hyperfold which can be downgraded to the twiddly latch if you want but you can't upgrade if you go the other way. I also went for a fancy(read expensive) headset which is the only part I don't have the tools to maintain myself. Basically I took the decision that I can sort anything but a frame fault and if that happens then I can strip the bike and return just the frame for sorting. But I can manage without for however long that would take and their recall/failure rates seem good.

My overall decision was most influenced by my intended useage and I would never use the folder for long rides or touring. If I'd wanted that ability then I doubt I'd have opted for a 16" wheel folder.


----------



## jennywren (9 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> So far it does what it says on the tin, it was fairly easy for me to narrow it down to a choice of two, Tikit or Brompton. I tested several Bromptons and came to the conclusion that a Tikit couldn't be a worse ride, I was right, it is well ahead on rideability....not that the Brompton was unrideable.
> 
> On quality control I was 'lucky' in that my Tikit hadn't shipped when the recall notice was issued so mine arrived with the upgraded stem/latch part. My pros and cons were:-
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Mac for taking the tiem and trouble to write all this info for me. This is very helpful and answers so many of the questions and things I have wondered about for years! I had a test ride in Cambribge on a Tikit some while ago and it was good, but there are no hills in Cambridge!!
I may well consider a Tikit in the future and your report is just what I needed.
Happy new year to you.


----------



## MacB (9 Jan 2013)

you're very welcome, and by the way I'm using an SRAM I-9 rear hub which I already had and that gives me approx. 23-77 gear inches with a 53 chainring and 21t rear cog. I can drop down to a 19t at the back which would give 25-85 inches, I certainly don't need any lower gears for even the worst of hills I'd tackle on a folder.

But I've had the I-9 a while and the only other person I know that used one on a Tikit the hub didn't last too well. Hence I have the single speed rear wheel as back up and if/when the I-9 goes then I'll replace with an Alfine 8 speed run with a 53/16 combo to give 29 to 88 gear inches.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jan 2013)

#8 That's a really good post, Al. Now, if only I was an executive and needed a folder...(First dibs on yours when the ashtrays are full please.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> you're very welcome, and by the way I'm using an SRAM I-9 rear hub which I already had and that gives me approx. 23-77 gear inches with a 53 chainring and 21t rear cog. I can drop down to a 19t at the back which would give 25-85 inches, I certainly don't need any lower gears for even the worst of hills I'd tackle on a folder.
> 
> But I've had the I-9 a while and the only other person I know that used one on a Tikit the hub didn't last too well. Hence I have the single speed rear wheel as back up and if/when the I-9 goes then I'll replace with an Alfine 8 speed run with a 53/16 combo to give 29 to 88 gear inches.


 
I'll have second dibs after teef, I really like the look of the BF's, got any pics we can drool over then, Mac?


----------



## MacB (9 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll have second dibs after teef, I really like the look of the BF's, got any pics we can drool over then, Mac?


 
Might have......actually not taken any yet as the bloody camera is playing up, this is the problem when you get given a freebie camera by Teef....sod had actually used it first!!!!!! I did consider sending it back to him to get repaired but then I thought that would be too 3BMish.

Suppose I'd better start looking at cameras but I'm clueless, the one before was secondhand from here for about £20 and this one was Teefs generous hand me on. I reckon it's about time I shelled out on something new...any ideas?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> Might have......actually not taken any yet as the bloody camera is playing up, this is the problem when you get given a freebie camera by Teef....sod had actually used it first!!!!!! I did consider sending it back to him to get repaired but then I thought that would be too 3BMish.
> 
> Suppose I'd better start looking at cameras but I'm clueless, the one before was secondhand from here for about £20 and this one was Teefs generous hand me on. I reckon it's about time I shelled out on something new...any ideas?



For a reasonably priced point and shoot pocket camera, Panasonic Lumix.


----------



## MacB (9 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> For a reasonably priced point and shoot pocket camera, Panasonic Lumix.


 
There was me thinking 3BM was being helpful so I trotted over to Panasonic to look at the Lumix.......there's bloody ten of them in that range.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> There was me thinking 3BM was being helpful so I trotted over to Panasonic to look at the Lumix.......there's bloody ten of them in that range.


 
FFS! OK, fairly certain this is the one I bought - know fug all about cameras but I know this one works.

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/html/en_...+Compact/DMC-FS35/Overview/6826186/index.html

I bought mine from that online place that doesn't pay tax, although I didn't know that then.


----------



## jennywren (10 Jan 2013)

MacB said:


> you're very welcome, and by the way I'm using an SRAM I-9 rear hub which I already had and that gives me approx. 23-77 gear inches with a 53 chainring and 21t rear cog. I can drop down to a 19t at the back which would give 25-85 inches, I certainly don't need any lower gears for even the worst of hills I'd tackle on a folder.
> 
> But I've had the I-9 a while and the only other person I know that used one on a Tikit the hub didn't last too well. Hence I have the single speed rear wheel as back up and if/when the I-9 goes then I'll replace with an Alfine 8 speed run with a 53/16 combo to give 29 to 88 gear inches.


 
sounds good


----------

